
“Dear Microsoft” – Your Friends at Slack - chirau
https://slackhq.com/dear-microsoft-8d20965d2849#.abb8mff6k
======
Tepix
"an open platform is essential"

I don't consider Slack to be an open platform...

------
ShirsenduK
Dear @slackhq,

Please fix your push notification systems as people have to use Skype when
Slack cannot get things done! Video/Screensharing should have a checkbox on
your product map. Oh but you don’t have them. Damn!

Best,

Your Paying Customer

------
anotheryou
Is there a solution to this slack flaw?:

addressing a single person regarding a project that has a channel: should I
write in a PM or in the channel?

In the PM I have to explain the context, it's hard to find it again because
you will be looking for it in the channel and slack artificially blocks easily
sharing the information to a third.

In the channel I force the whole team to read my things that are quite
irrelevant to them, in the worst case a small 1 on 1 debate will ring
notifications for 10 minutes. If the rest of the team ignores them they also
ignore any other notification that might jump in between.

Or turn channel notifications off and only work with mentions? But than it
would need some education to keep mentioning, even in huge IRC channels you
sometimes forget...

------
anotheryou
what a weird tone

~~~
bbctol
I'm not saying I think it's a good thing for companies to openly be at each
other's throats, but it sure beats passive-aggressive insinuation.

~~~
moogly
I found the post pretty patronizing, but maybe that's just me.

~~~
rednerrus
This was not addressed at M$ at all it was passive-aggressively addressed to
Slack's users.

------
ytpete
Duplicate of this discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12855291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12855291)

